# Height Measurements?



## missmychance (Jan 20, 2011)

Not sure if posted in right section - where exactly do you measure to for height? And what is considered normal for males? Everyone says Frodo is extremely tall.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

From the ground to the top of the shoulder, behind the neck. This is called the withers.










The AKC standard height for males is 24 to 26 inches at the withers. The German Standard is 60 to 65cm, or 23.6 inches to 25.6 inches.


----------



## Fredrick (Jul 16, 2014)

I just measured my new to me gsd . I found him shacked up in one of my rental properties that went vacant. 27 inches to withers, measured 5 times as I got him to stand still. This is with hair pushed down with ruler and tape measure up to the ruler. He is not a pure breed but a good watch dog and taking commands well over two months I and vet quessed two years old but he is filling out now. I have taken him from 65 lbs to 73lbs so far. Looks good ribs don't show any more. Now I have to watch feeding to keep him there. Sorry old thread I know..


----------

